

Storm Worm Dwarfs World's Top Supercomputers - chmike
http://blog.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2007/08/storm_worm_dwarfs_worlds_top_s_1.html
You may also read <a href="http://tinyurl.com/2dydfa" rel="nofollow">http://tinyurl.com/2dydfa</a> reporting about a ciberwar against Estonia in April. 
======
wmf
Of course, the nodes in an actual supercomputer can send data to each other
faster than 384 kbps.

------
chmike
You may also read <http://tinyurl.com/2dydfa> reporting about a ciberwar
against Estonia in April. It gives an idea what a botnet could be used for.

